# Looking for Gaming Console



## ajayritik (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking to buy a gaming console.  I was thinking of going for PS3 based on what I read here in the various threads. For right now I don't want to wait till PS4 launch. I'm very new (noob) when it comes to Gaming consoles etc infact I haven't played much on my PC either except for couple of strategy games. 

My Budget would be around 16k. 

Kindly let me know what is the best thing I can go for.


Thanks,
ajayritik


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 2, 2013)

PS3 - A Gift To Wife :O

Anyway, as you have a good budget, you can go for the new Super Slim 12GB one. It'd be around 16k. Try to find some bundles locally.

Bundles means, Console + Few Games


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 2, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> PS3 - A Gift To Wife :O
> 
> Anyway, as you have a good budget, you can go for the new Super Slim 12GB one. It'd be around 16k. Try to find some bundles locally.
> 
> Bundles means, Console + Few Games


I'm still not decided completely. Was looking at one of the threads where you bought one for Rs 12k. That's used one or only the controllers are used one. Too be very honest I would want it for as much lesser price as possible. 

Well yes most of the newly available gadgets I gift it to my wife. Started with GS2 then iPad3 etc... She is happy so am I.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2013)

Is your wife the gamer type? I'm thinking that it might not be a good gift for her. For you it will be but I would suggest getting her something else.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 2, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> PS3 - A Gift To Wife :O
> 
> Anyway, as you have a good budget, you can go for the new Super Slim 12GB one. It'd be around 16k. Try to find some bundles locally.
> 
> Bundles means, Console + Few Games





Gollum said:


> Is your wife the gamer type? I'm thinking that it might not be a good gift for her. For you it will be but I would suggest getting her something else.



I have that wife gift part edited. So please consider this as for myself.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 2, 2013)

You looking for a used one or new?

If you are looking for used one, then try at IVG for non-modded consoles and TE / E for Modded Consoles.

If you are looking for new one, get 12GB Super Slim from store / online.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 2, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You looking for a used one or new?
> 
> If you are looking for used one, then try at IVG for non-modded consoles and TE / E for Modded Consoles.
> 
> If you are looking for new one, get 12GB Super Slim from store / online.



What would be the price range for already used one. Also read that instead of 12 GB better to go for higher capacity one.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 16, 2013)

Sorry for bumping this thread a little late. Is it possible to mod or jailbreak a recently bought PS3. How can I Check if it can be done so?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry for bumping this thread a little late. Is it possible to mod or jailbreak a recently bought PS3. How can I Check if it can be done so?



Hard mod only plus piracy talk not allowed.
Buy games you wanna be pirate!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry for bumping this thread a little late. Is it possible to mod or jailbreak a recently bought PS3. How can I Check if it can be done so?



Older PS3 i.e. Firmware Version upto 3.55 can be modded. Anything after that is not possible to mod yet.

Modding lets you play pirated games, directly from HDD. As this is illegal and non-ethical these type of discussion is not allowed and not encouraged here.

Also, let me inform you that, after modding you can't play online, which is a big downside.

So better forget all these things, and buy games. If you really can't afford, get 2nd hand games from IVG / Bootsrapp, it'll cost much low.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 17, 2013)

Now a days PS3 games are cheap 1-2k before it used to be 3k and above. However buy only if you can afford to buy games other wise it would be waste of money


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 17, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Now a days PS3 games are cheap 1-2k before it used to be 3k and above. However buy only if you can afford to buy games other wise it would be waste of money



What??? :O games are cheaper now?? I thought i still spent 3K for my GTA V. 

cant afford = waste of money ??? If someone cant afford a game (no money to buy it), how will he waste his money ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> What??? :O games are cheaper now?? I thought i still spent 3K for my GTA V.
> 
> cant afford = waste of money ??? If someone cant afford a game (no money to buy it), how will he waste his money ??



He meant, don't waste money on PS3 if he can't afford games.

Anyway, @sandeep410 Games are not cheaper now, it's almost same price. Difference is, yeah old games going cheaper and new games still comes at that 2-3k price bracket.

That's why I'm more inclined towards IVG and www.bootsrapp.in, I get pre-owned games at much good price. Most games are within 500 - 1k price bracket. Some good and new games comes within 1.5k easily.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 17, 2013)

thanks for clarification. BTW, Krishnandu, that bootsrapp is something new for me and so tried to check the site but it isnt worknig.



rakesh_ic said:


> thanks for clarification. BTW, Krishnandu, that bootsrapp is something new for me and so tried to check the site but it isnt worknig.



Ok i found the issue.. its bootstrapp.in  lol


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah sorry, it's Buy and Sell Used and Refurbished Gadgets at Bootstrapp

I generally buy games either from IVG or Bootstrapp. The name is new previously it was GamesINC. It's a renowned site, don't know why they changed the na,e


----------



## Gollum (Oct 18, 2013)

what is the website name for IVG?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 18, 2013)

indianvideogamer

I have got around 10-15 games used from them already. I clearly saved >20k after discovering IVG. 

As for pre-orders, I have used bootstrap (when it was GamesINC), nextworld and flipkart only.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah sorry, it's Buy and Sell Used and Refurbished Gadgets at Bootstrapp
> 
> I generally buy games either from IVG or Bootstrapp. The name is new previously it was GamesINC. It's a renowned site, don't know why they changed the na,e



Turns out most of games I have in mind are "Sold Out!". Pfft.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 18, 2013)

Sarath said:


> indianvideogamer
> 
> I have got around 10-15 games used from them already. I clearly saved >20k after discovering IVG.
> 
> As for pre-orders, I have used bootstrap (when it was GamesINC), nextworld and flipkart only.



wow cool. Time to build up my collection 



Sarath said:


> indianvideogamer
> 
> I have got around 10-15 games used from them already. I clearly saved >20k after discovering IVG.
> 
> As for pre-orders, I have used bootstrap (when it was GamesINC), nextworld and flipkart only.



wow cool. Time to build up my collection


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 18, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Turns out most of games I have in mind are "Sold Out!". Pfft.



C'mon you won't get games that easily. None of them are retailers like FK / Starmark. You need to be active and keep an eye always. Better subscribe to RSS Feeds.

Games at IVG and Bootstrapp sells like hot cakes. If you are not the first one to reply then forget the game too.

So be active.


----------

